# TRT success story!



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

First thanks to TAM for helping get me through all the issues I was having in my marriage with this. I really felt like I was going to lose it a few times and having a place to talk and get feedback from other people has been amazing. 

After over a year of prodding and waiting, my husband finally agreed to try TRT. At his one month visit his T had gone up 200 points.
Sexually we are back to where we used to be. 

His mood seems much better, he seems more relaxed and not as worried about the little things. Even his sense of humor is back where it was. 

It's just amazing to know that his drop off in desire wasn't because of me. It's the worst feeling to only be with your husband for a year and then suddenly he gets crabby and turns you down all the time. 

It really is true that when things are going bad sex is 90% of your marriage but when they are good it's 10%.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

:smthumbup:

Glad for the both of you, that he found something that is working and that things are better for him and you.

Can you share what he is using, cream/shots/pellets?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

LadyDee said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> Glad for the both of you, that he found something that is working and that things are better for him and you.
> 
> Can you share what he is using, cream/shots/pellets?


He's using Axiron. He puts it on his armpits every morning. We looked into the pellets but it was going to be way expensive with our insurance. 
Shots wouldn't be expensive but he doesn't like the idea.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> He's using Axiron. He puts it on his armpits every morning. We looked into the pellets but it was going to be way expensive with our insurance.
> Shots wouldn't be expensive but he doesn't like the idea.


Thank You! I will look that up.

My H just got tested and while his T is suboptimal, his estradiol levels are too high, so until that is lowered, they put him on medication for that and until we see if his T goes up, he can't do anything, but we are checking into all the options right now.

Even if his estradiol comes down, getting TRT can raise it again, I guess it's a balancing trick they have to keep an eye on because too much E2 leads to other things we don't want to have to deal with.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

LadyDee said:


> Thank You! I will look that up.
> 
> My H just got tested and while his T is suboptimal, his estradiol levels are too high, so until that is lowered, they put him on medication for that and until we see if his T goes up, he can't do anything, but we are checking into all the options right now.
> 
> Even if his estradiol comes down, getting TRT can raise it again, I guess it's a balancing trick they have to keep an eye on because too much E2 leads to other things we don't want to have to deal with.


What did they give him? You might want to post in the men's clubhouse, there are quite a few male hormone experts here.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> What did they give him? You might want to post in the men's clubhouse, there are quite a few male hormone experts here.


He is taking a one month round of ARIMIDEX to bring down the E2, until we see if that pushes his T up, they don't want to give him any treatment for T.

I also have pellets inserted about every six months, but for me the dosage I need is nothing compared to what a male might need and the cost is not bad, it's the effects that count :smthumbup:


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

A-dex can have a small effect to raise testosterone. Basically it inhibits the aromatase enzyme that converts test to estrogen.

Adipose tissue contains high levels of aromatase enzyme. So, A-dex plus a nutrition/exercise plan to reduce body fat would likely show a mild to moderate increase in test.

They can also use Clomid and/or hCG to bring up test levels. It works by increasing LH to cause the testes to try to produce more testosterone. Some guys can get good increases in T levels with just A-dex and hCG. hCG will also help with testicular atrophy that occurs when administering exogenous test. I hate hCG because it sends my E2 levels through the ceiling. But, some guys respond really well to it.

I am a big proponent of shots for men. The dosages can be easily modified and quickly. With the pellets, you get what you get and that is it. The gels/creams can have issues with absorption. Shots are a no-brainer, especially if you have a spouse to inject for you. I can inject my quads, delts, biceps, triceps and pecs, but I can't inject my glutes very well. So, my wife handles all glute injections. I just rotate the injection sites to minimize the small scar tissue from multiple needle injections.

Feel free to message me if you have any other questions of TRT.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

bbdad said:


> A-dex can have a small effect to raise testosterone. Basically it inhibits the aromatase enzyme that converts test to estrogen.
> 
> Adipose tissue contains high levels of aromatase enzyme. So, A-dex plus a nutrition/exercise plan to reduce body fat would likely show a mild to moderate increase in test.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information, it is appreciated.


----------



## machaladoz (Nov 2, 2013)

Basically it inhibits the aromatase enzyme that converts test to estrogen.


----------

